# lost account to lowbider so they think



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been doing a account for the last 7 seasons. Starting 3 years ago corprate got involved and sent out a spec package for snowplowing/ice management as they call it. The package was very tight as to the requierments as to when to start max applications of salt and so on. Each application of salt included scraping the ice off of the parking surface. I would of rebid it under my terms if i saw it coming and they would of signed my contract. Over all it cost them more money due to paperwork and all services were broken down ice melt shoveling plowing salting and so on. In october this year during a potentail snowfall i got a ok over the phone to service them from there HQ at 5pm on friday night Now the contract went to some lowballer that did not sumitt his bid on there form he didn't even know they had a bid package. I belive he had to sign there contract as i did that mirrors there bid package.I saw his bid and it was more expensive if they looked at above 4" almost double.His salt price was 100 cheaper but i did not include scraping and nend of year clean up.It will be fun to see what happens this year. The location manager is mad he called his d.o.manger to fight the change.I also was a perfiered contractor due to my high ratings of service and pricing. the years i had the account they had NO SLIPS or FALL claims. Before i took over they had 4 to 7 per year. Once again high level of service mean nothing.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW, a little lost with your post ! but i think you said he was higher in price by almost double on the 4"+ number but over $100 less on salting. Head office probably has some form of spread sheet that brings up a seasonal average. You know you will have lots more salt and 1-3.9" events than over 4" events.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Lots of people underbidding existing service providers in our area on commercial properties this year. Personally, I'm going to concentrate on residential service to try and fill the void left from losing a couple commercial props. It sucks but you have to pay the bills. May take at least a season or two for the comm. market to come back.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

4-7 slip and falls a year, WOW!!!!! they are sure going to regret not having you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

They used a nation service provider located 1 hour away on a good day. They plowed once and thats it ice control was done when they left. They would not come back for anything. That's how i got the account i sanded it at the mangers expense he paid me cash. The year i took over i saw there claims for the past years. This is no small company that owns the building there only problem is most of there buildings are leased space so the landlord takes care of snowplowing. You should of seen there grass this year 10" high most of the time corprate took care of there landscaping services with a new provider. Can't wait to see the lot after the first snowfall!!!!


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Well must not be a city that has a law on how high the grass can get. Here they have a 4 inches max. $100.00 per inch over 4 inches & per day untill was cut. People got fines & calling me like crazy. I need mowed now they said!


----------

